# Should I? or Should I Not?



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

ok guys, i must be going crazy with all the stuff we have went through with duke this year! 

I had so much help from alot of very good people on this sight when duke got hit by the mail lady, so now i need your help in helping me decide if i need another German Shepherd Puppy!

I have an oppertunity to get a 9 week old male (would be dukes brother). My dh says NO, I say maybe, and my 5 year old son says YES!! 

My problem with this is: the guy that breeds them I think in my own opinion breeds them to much. Duke is 15 months old and since his litter has been born, the mother and father have had 5 more litters. IS that to many in 15 months? I dont know these things and dont want to get a dog from a litter that has been over bred. 

I have heard from others that the more you breed them the less quality of the pup. Since Im not a breeder I have no clue. I about have a good mind to go get the mom and dad instead of the pup. 

Anyway I would like to have another one, and since we had duke neutured we will not be breeding our own. They told me that the one Im interested in looks alot like duke, and to me he is a beautiful dog and would love to have another that looks like him. 

The litters are full blooded, have the same mom and dad as duke and there are no papers on them. because of something the breeder has not done. the good thing is, is the pup is free. For me having papers doesnt matter because I dont have to have papers to love my animals.

I have a full blooded pom and he doesnt have papers and i have loved him for 13 years!

Alot of my problem with getting them from him is the point of they have to stay in this rediculously small pen and there are 3 pups, the mom, and 2 more that are dukes size in this pen. so for me it would be more of a rescue before it happens kind of thing you know. 

Anyway any insight would be very helpful! I just wonder if i could handle another one.

I have 1 hubby (lol), 2 boys, 2 dogs, 1 cat, and a pardridge in a pear tree! which having them seems like i have 10 of each at times! CAN I REALLY HANDLE ANOTHER PUPPY????


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: momtoduke
> Duke is 15 months old and since his litter has been born, the mother and father have had 5 more litters. IS that to many in 15 months?


That is not possible as females only come into heat every 6 months.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Some come into season every 4 months, but even that said, based off of your scenario of 5 litters, that would be 3 months, takes 2 months just to have puppies, so each litter would be 4 weeks old then mom bred again. I've never heard of a female coming into season every 3 months and being able to conceive. Most females that come in every 4 months sometimes have issues with fertility.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh my holy gosh yes those two are being bred way too much. To be blunt, it sounds like Duke's breeder is a BYB (not a good one, either), but if you're willing to take the risks associated, "free" is a pretty good price, especially if the pup may be like Duke. Keep in mind that siblings can have quite a efw arguments and it would be less risky to have opposite sex pairs rather than same sex. Now, how is Duke and his obedience? Does he have any issues to work on? Think about this- any bad habits he has can be passed on to the new guy by "peer pressure" and example. Can you deal with twice the bad habit? Can you deal with all the extra socializing, training, vet bills, food bills? What if they do end up fighting when the new pup is an adolescent? Do you have a means to separate them and keep them permanently separated if necessary? 



> Quote:Alot of my problem with getting them from him is the point of they have to stay in this rediculously small pen and there are 3 pups, the mom, and 2 more that are dukes size in this pen. so for me it would be more of a rescue before it happens kind of thing you know.


Cripes. That "breeder" needs to get out of breeding. Anyway, good luck with your decision. Think about it carefully!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Regardless of the number of litters I would pass right now. Duke has a ways to go with healing from the surgery and I wouldn't add the stress of a puppy to the house hold right now.

I have a female that cycles every 4 months, six months is the norm but that can go to either side of that.

Val


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W Most females that come in every 4 months sometimes have issues with fertility.


yes and in this case its called over fertility!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes but the scenario in question would need to be 3 month cycling. I've never heard of that one personally.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

val i agree with you on it 100% thats why i havent done it! even though duke is making a great recovery he still needs plenty of rest and no stress added!

i think for me its more less of getting them out of a situation i would never allow my dogs to be in with the over breeding. when duke was 3 1/2 months old the mom was almost ready to drop the litter that came after duke. but i cant take them all!

i talked to the vet about this last wednesday and she said that it is unusaul but very possible!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

DianaM said:


> *especially if the pup may be like Duke*. Keep in mind that siblings can have quite a efw arguments and it would be less risky to have opposite sex pairs rather than same sex. Now, how is Duke and his obedience? Does he have any issues to work on? Think about this- any bad habits he has can be passed on to the new guy by "peer pressure" and example. Can you deal with twice the bad habit? Can you deal with all the extra socializing, training, vet bills, food bills? What if they do end up fighting when the new pup is an adolescent? Do you have a means to separate them and keep them permanently separated if necessary?
> 
> 
> > OH MY, I DEFINITLY DONT NEED ANOTHER ONE! ESPECIALLY IF ITS LIKE DUKE LOL!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WYes but the scenario in question would need to be 3 month cycling. I've never heard of that one personally.


Each time the mom has had the liters he has called me and asked if i wanted one. my husband found out about this litter before he called this time. and then he called and asked, me. Every time except this time i have went and looked at the litters. Just to see for myself. So I know what I have seen. I went to see it just to see it.

As i said before im no breeder but know that having this many in this short of time is unreal! thats also why i asked about it here. Its unreal and unbelievable but it is real!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

That poor bitch. Somebody needs to go get her. 


I have a strong suspicion that once she ends up cycling she'll end up in a shelter somewhere. Those come through rescue a lot.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Not to Hijack the thread, but Raya cycled every three months for about three cycles then settled into 4+ months.

Short cycling bitches for some just mean more money. I can't imagine how hard this is on a bitch.

Val


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

YEah why not offer to buy the bitch instead of another puppy?


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Why would someone breed a dog that often
for no money and they do not have papers
he sounds like a very strange person

Duke needs to rest and heal 
Also didn't duke break loose and then get hit?
Maybe giving him more training after his healing process would be best

Free is never really Free is it?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I wouldn't get a puppy. I would concentrate on Dukes healing and then training. Once he is healed, WELL trained, and a little older, THEN I would think about getting a FEMALE puppy. And NOT from the same BYB either. All that does in encourage them, when what really needs to happen is for them to STOP breeding.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh I missed the part about it being free. I would NEVER get another dog just because one is free. If you weren't already looking for another dog then I would NOT get one of these.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI would NEVER get another dog just because one is free.


Exactly. The initial cost be it free or $1,000+ is only part of your investment in your dog. 

I had an opportunity to get another GSD for free last year. But since my interests and designs on what I planned on doing with that dog, I walked away and ended up going with a different breeder... and paying for the privilege of bringing Lancer home. Can't be more than happy with that decision. 

Look carefully at what you want and what that particular "breeder" is offering. And then go look elsewhere if you truly want to add another dog to your family. You will be making a long term decision here, not a short term long so take the long term view of the circumstances.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

"YEah why not offer to buy the bitch instead of another puppy?"

I like that idea!!!

That said, Duke is still pretty young and has a bit of healing ahead of him. If you want a pup consider waiting another 6 or 9 months and then looking at rescues? They often have pups.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

hi guys. im so sorry for not replying but i have been with out internet since the 3rd of dec. and i finally got it back. i know this is an old thread now but i wanted to give a little update.

i took advice that i got from yall, and put with my own and decided to wait on another one. first and for most because of duke. he is still healing after all this time and the wound still hasnt closed up all the way but is doing 100% better. he still limps from time to time.

i did call him and ask him about the bitch dog. he said that he was going to hang on to her and that he would give me the other bitch dog which is out of dukes litter. he does not breed her at the time. she may not be old enough yet. i dont know anything about it.

he did however say that he was going to take the mom and get her fixed, and i may have messed up by telling him it was about time. anyway thats where we are now with everything. i think duke likes being the only big baby lol!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is probably a good decision! I was wondering where you had got off to but I am glad Duke is till mending from his accident. He will be better in the spring time.


----------



## HannasDad (Sep 18, 2005)

Poor mom. Would he be willing to sell her?


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI wouldn't get a puppy. I would concentrate on Dukes healing and then training. Once he is healed, WELL trained, and a little older, THEN I would think about getting a FEMALE puppy. And NOT from the same BYB either. All that does in encourage them, when what really needs to happen is for them to STOP breeding.


Agree with all of this (and what others have said). It sounds like you might have a bit of the "puppy bug" (can't blame you, me too!) and are trying to justify a new pup in the house. 

But honestly, it just doesn't sound right for a whole host of factors. Firstly, the breeder is terrible; even if the puppy is healthy NOW, you have no idea what will be three years down the line. Breeders like this don't do health testing, and GSDs are prone to a whole host of medical problems (hip dysplasia in BYB GSDs topping the list). Do you want to risk the expense and heartache of a dog that needs a double hip replacement? Love the dog you have, but don't buy one from the same irresponsible breeder.

Also, your husband said "NO", which I take to mean he definitely does NOT want another dog. IMO, a spouse's wishes should be respected in this area, because he too will have to live with and care for the dog. It's not a 13+ year commitment just for you. (And of course, kids will always say they want another puppy. LOL)

One last point: the breeder seems to be pushing you by saying that this puppy "looks like Duke". We all know GSDs go through a tremendous transformation color-wise as they grow into adulthood, and there's no way to predict that this black and tan puppy will come out with similar markings to your Duke, even from the same parents.


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: momtodukehi guys. im so sorry for not replying but i have been with out internet since the 3rd of dec. and i finally got it back. i know this is an old thread now but i wanted to give a little update.
> 
> i took advice that i got from yall, and put with my own and decided to wait on another one. first and for most because of duke. he is still healing after all this time and the wound still hasnt closed up all the way but is doing 100% better. he still limps from time to time.
> 
> ...



Whoops...this is what I get for not reading the whole thread.


----------

